# XMLHttpReuest() zwischen zwei ESP8266



## Philipp_ebert (17. Mai 2021)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich bin relativ neu in der Materie und bin gerade dabei ein kleines Projekt mit zwei ESP8266 Mikrocontrollern zu verwirklichen. Dazu sind beide Controller in meinem Heimnetzwerk als Webserver eingewählt. Nun soll der eine einen Wert des anderen Controllers über das Netzwerk erhalten. Dazu hatte ich die Idee einen XMLHttpRequest und zwar eine open() anfrage zu nutzen. Einen XMLHttpRequest innerhalb eines Webservers zu verwenden klappt Problemlos. Wie kann ich nun aber die URL auf die der Controller zugreifen kann so ändern, dass er nicht immer immer versucht auf seinem Server die URL zu suchen sondern auf den anderen Webserver aus meinem Heimnetzwerk zugreift? 

Ich hoffe ich konnte mein Problem relativ deutlich schildern. Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## mrBrown (17. Mai 2021)

Mit XMLHttpRequest meinst du *Javascript*, nicht Java


----------



## Philipp_ebert (18. Mai 2021)

Oh man vielen Dank


----------

